# Small Clone Clon



## Travis (Sep 1, 2019)

I wanna do this small clone http://tagboardeffects.blogspot.com/2014/06/ehx-small-clone.html

But I wanna add a footswitch slow/fast mode, How can I do this??


----------



## phi1 (Sep 4, 2019)

It looks like it’d be very simple to have two rate knobs. The Rate 3 connection from the board will go to both pots’ lug 3. The Rate 2 connection from the board will go to the center of one row of a footswitch. The 2 outside lugs of that row of the footswitch can each go to lug 2 of one of the Rate pots. 

So, the footswitch will just toggle which Rate pot has lug 2 connected to the Rate 2 connection on the board. Another row of the footswitch could be used for an LED, since most footswitches are DPDT or 3PDT. 

I don’t mean to be rude, but do you have much experience with building? That small clone would be a fairly big and expensive project that would be difficult to troubleshoot. And your question is fairly basic. So if you don’t have much experience, I’d recommend doing some easier projects first.


----------



## Travis (Sep 4, 2019)

Ok Thanks I wanna learn more, wich projects can you recommend me?


----------



## zgrav (Sep 4, 2019)

This site has great boards, an insane production rate for new boards, but does not focus on providing information about the circuits, how they work, and general information about assembling the boards and troubleshooting them when things don't work.  Folks pitch in here to help a lot, but it can be heard for someone with very little experience to get meaningful help beyond suggestions like "go back and reflow the solder on your connections" (granted, that advice is given often because it has helped a lot of people).   I suggest looking at a couple of other pedal building sites like madbeanpedals.com and guitarpcb.com      Look at the forums and go through the topics for getting started.    You can get some ideas for a good set of starter projects by looking at the list of projects and see if they have any kind of difficulty rating on them (like "noob" for starters). 

The best starter projects will have fewer parts and a more simple circuit design that will start giving you an idea of the basic building blocks and be something you can really enjoy using after you get it working.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Sep 5, 2019)

You can visit Electrosmash if you want to know how some pedals work.  Look at the pictures in the Build Reports forum here to see what a properly assembled board looks like.


----------

